# "Vier Fichten"-Idylle in Gefahr



## Survivor_Foerb (24. Juni 2012)

[FONT="]Ich würde gerne mal die Meinung der Main Kinzig Biker zum Thema "Windpark 4 Fichten" hören und sammeln! Wie den meisten wohl bekannt ist, sollen rund 4 ha Wald einem neuen Windpark weichen, der das Landschaftsbild der kompletten Umgebung Gelnhausen/Wächtersbach/Gettenbach/Breitenborn etc. unwiderruflich verändern wird. Die rund 140 Meter hohen Windräder, werden die Natur und dessen Anblick auf eine mir nicht wirklich zusagende Art und Weise verändern!

Umweltschutz hin oder her, warum man Wald roden muss um neue Energie bereitzustellen, leuchtet mir trotz alledem nicht ein!

Biker werden wegen dem nutzen von Wanderwegen/Trails immer wieder in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt, unternehmen im Energiesektor dürfen uneingeschränkt und ohne große Prüfung wild herumbasteln was das Zeug hält.

LANGSAM REICHTS ![/FONT]​
 Gruß Foerb​


----------



## wusel_ffm (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würd das so sehen besser als nen AKW oder KKW. Wenn dort Trails zerstört würden wärs bedauerlich. Wenns dort wirklich seltene Tiere gibt sollte man es abblasen aber, gehen wir mal die Optionen durch:

AKWs: Naja wenn was schiefgeht extrem suboptimal es sei den man ist Küchenschabe oder Deinococcus radiodurans. Apropo die Reichweite von Uran ist wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch wie viele denken.

KKWs: Solche Dreckschleudern will auch keiner haben schon gar nicht vor der Haustür

Erdgas: Ja vieleicht dann freut sich vor allem der Produzent eben jenigem, ausserdem sollte man sich mal selbst die optimistischsten Analysen über die zukünftige Lieferfähigkeit unseres wichtigsten Lieferranten ansehen. Zitat: "RUSSLANDS RECOURCEN FLUCH ODER SEGEN"
Unterpunkt Fracking: Ja spitze lasst uns Sondermüll in unseren Boden pumpen weil wir den anblick von ner Windmühle nicht ertragen.

Wasserkraft: Gibts leider nicht genug weitere Möglichkeiten und ich höre auch hier die Proteste schon, obwohl ich extra ständig Ohropax drin hab. Dann kommen ja die Lachse nicht mehr zur Quelle und ganze Täler verschwinden.

Licht aus: Jupp das geht ist auch am preiswertesten aber wo läd man dann seine Lupine auf. 

Irgentwo anders: Ja das geht auch, aber nur wenn keine Strommasten die geschütze Landschaft verschandeln. Irgentwo anders sollte aber nix kosten weil das mag ja der Durchschnittsbürger auch nicht. Aber es darf irgentwo anders gerne ******** aus sehen das ist Okay solange es kein Urlaubsland ist. 

Kleine Holz/Biokraftwerke: Joa wäre auch ne möglichkeit zum Endergiemix bei zu tragen aber dann fallen Bäume im Wald und noch mehr Harvester sind unterwegs. Eventuell wird dann auch lieber mal Weizen verfeuert, der eigentlich ne Familie in Mali hätte ernähren können.

Ne eher rethorische Frage an mich: Ob wohl die Zeitgenossen von Don Qichote die Windmühlen auch so energisch verabscheut haben, als sie auf den Hügeln Kastiliens gebaut wurden oder waren sie froh endlich Mehl zu kriegen und leichter Satt zu werden. 

Mein Fazit: Irgentwas müssen wir ja wohl machen und WKAs sind meiner Einschätzung nach da ein wichtiger Baustein. Ich empfinde sie auch nicht als störend oder hässlich. Genausowenig wie ich ein Äquadukt oder nen keltischen Ringwall im Wald störend finde. Oder nen Gasthaus zur Einkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (26. Juni 2012)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> [FONT="]Ich würde gerne mal die Meinung der Main Kinzig Biker zum Thema "Windpark 4 Fichten" hören und sammeln! Wie den meisten wohl bekannt ist, sollen rund 4 ha Wald einem neuen Windpark weichen, der das Landschaftsbild der kompletten Umgebung Gelnhausen/Wächtersbach/Gettenbach/Breitenborn etc. unwiderruflich verändern wird. Die rund 140 Meter hohen Windräder, werden die Natur und dessen Anblick auf eine mir nicht wirklich zusagende Art und Weise verändern!
> 
> Umweltschutz hin oder her, warum man Wald roden muss um neue Energie bereitzustellen, leuchtet mir trotz alledem nicht ein!
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt macht mir das neue "Hessisches Waldgesetz" mehr Bauchschmerzen und vom Aspekt der Energiegewinnung muss ich Wusel recht geben.
Ich empfinde die Windräder auch nicht gerade als optischen Augenschmaus aber besser als ein AKW.


----------



## DaPete (29. Juni 2012)

Ich schließe mich da marc555 an.


----------



## randi (3. Februar 2013)

Die "Gefahr" des Waldgesetzes ist gebannt, deshalb etwas Heimatgeschichte.

Der höchste Gipfel des Büdinger Waldes, am Kreuzungspunkt der alten Gelnhäuser Straße, Wirtheimer Pfaffenweg und Rennstraße, trägt den Namen Vier Fichten. Wer nun allerdings nach vier Fichten sucht, der wird sie so nicht finden, denn dem Namen liegt eine von Josef Stark *¹ überlieferte Geschichte (eigentlich eine Parabel) zugrunde, die ich hier einmal nacherzählen möchte: 
Im 30-jährigen Krieg war von den Linien des Hauses Isenburg nur noch eine übrig geblieben  Graf Wolfgang Ernst I. (15601633) regierte das Isenburger Land. Seine Söhne Wolfgang Heinrich (15881635) und Johann Ernst (16251673) beerbten ihn und teilten die Grafschaft auf in Isenburg-Birstein und Ysenburg-Büdingen.
Nach dem Tod von Johann Ernst von Ysenburg-Büdingen teilten die vier Söhne des Grafen  Johann Casimir (1660-1693) - Büdingen, Ferdinand Maximilian (1661-1703) - Wächtersbach, Georg Albrecht (1664-1724) - Meerholz und Karl August (1667-1725) Marienborn - auf den Rat ihrer Mutter, Maria Charlotte zu Erbach, das Erbe unter sich auf. Der Büdinger Wald allerdings musste ungeteilt bleiben, bis der Kaiser es erlauben würde. 1687 markierten die vier Grafen ihre Gebiete. Vom höchsten Punkt aus konnte nun jeder von ihnen auf seine Grafschaft sehen  an dieser Stelle pflanzte man vier Fichten. 
Die vier Fichten wuchsen und entwickelten sich gut  aber plötzlich begann die Marienborner Fichte zu trauern, wurde welk und starb ab. Gleichzeitig wurde Erbprinz Karl Ernst schwer krank und verstarb 1717. Sein Vater schlug aus dem Baum ein Grabkreuz und die junge Witwe, Charlotte Amalie von Ysenburg-Meerholz, band aus den Zweigen einen Totenkranz und hing ihn daran. Bald darauf starb auch der Vater Karl August (1667-1725) und vererbte seinen Besitz an seinen Neffen in Meerholz. 
Die drei verbliebenen Fichten standen weiterhin auf dem höchsten Punkt der Grafschaft, entwickelten sich und überdauerten Jahrhunderte, Kriege und Unwetter. Beinahe hatte man die alte Sage schon vergessen.
Um die Zeit der Weltkriege des 20. Jahrhunderts begann plötzlich auch die Meerholzer Fichte zu verdorren. Graf Gustav (1863-1929) bemerkte es auf einer Jagd und erzählte seiner Frau davon. Gräfin Thekla wusste, was das bedeutete, denn ihre Ehe war kinderlos geblieben. 1929 trug man Graf Gustav kinderlos zu Grabe  die morsche Fichte wurde vom Sturm umgeworfen. 
Nun mussten die Marken wieder neu festgelegt werden  bei den verbliebenen zwei Fichten. Alte Burschen! meinte Fürst Karl Gustav von Ysenburg-Büdingen (1875-1941). Alte Burschen! scherzte Fürst Friedrich Wilhelm von Ysenburg-Wächtersbach (1850-1933). Ich meine die Fichten  Ich meine die Herren  das Gefolge schmunzelte. Aber die Büdinger Fichte zeigte bereits starke Risse und drohte zu stürzen. Beiden alten Herren war nicht zum Lachen, denn der Wächtersbacher Erbprinz war lange vor seiner Zeit verstorben und der Büdinger Fürst war kinderlos geblieben. So lastete nun die Last des Erbes auf dem jungen Wächtersbacher Erbprinzen Otto Friedrich (1904-1990), der 1936 von seinem Büdinger Vetter adoptiert wurde und als letzter Nachkomme aller vier Linien ein schweres Erbe antrat. 
Von den ehemals vier Fichten gab es nur noch zwei, aber auch die Büdinger Fichte wurde bald morsch und stürzte ein. Man pflanzte zusätzlich vier neue Fichten  aber die gingen nacheinander alle vier ein. Nadelholzmüdigkeit sagten alle befragten Forstmeister.
EINE Fichte steht seitdem auf den Vier Fichten und trotzt Wind und Wetter.......

Quelle Internet, getreu dem Motto alles nur geklaut


----------

